
Gurgaon has survived without a municipal govt for four decades - nanis
http://ideas.ted.com/skyscrapers-but-no-sewage-system-meet-a-city-run-by-private-industry/
======
al2o3cr
From TFA:

    
    
        "Between one industrial park and another industrial park are empty
        areas that are not safe areas at all,” Rajagopalan says. Sewage
        trucks will frequently bypass treatment plants and dump their contents
        on public land, and while it poses a health hazard to nearby slums,
        public officials don’t have the resources to counter such infractions.
        In short, Gurgaon’s success story is confined to an archipelago of
        private compounds populated by those who can afford to live there.
    

Yet the intro calls it a "strangely promising blueprint for urban
development". o_O

Also, the bit at the end leaves off the punchline - the major developers
insist that if they just owned _more_ land they'd be more inclined to provide
better services. If only there was some way that an entire small region could
be organized to provide services, maybe call it "a city government"...

